# binding angles



## baseline6 (Mar 12, 2009)

from what i leanred it all depends on what kind of rideing you do. I tend to ride more park then all mtn. I have mine set to 18 in the front and -15 in the back. So i ride duck foot which is when you have feet pointing in the opposite directions. I have a friend who all about mtn rideing so he has his angles at 30 in the front and 10 in the back. Both of his feet point more down and i would think it helps his board carve how he prefers to carve. If you have a all mtn board then id recommend setting both bindings up at posotive angles. if your board is freestlye or park then id go duck foot. But this is just my opinion and ppl on here might tell you other wise but this is what ive come to understand on binding angles. i use to ride 15 in the front and 0 in the back but when ever i would ride switch the 0 angle in the front wouldnt let me get from edge to edge as well. look around the net there are a couple of guides that break down angles and what type of flex you get from diffrent setups. honestly though bro it all depends on prefence so next time your out there just take a screwdriver and play around with your bindings and see what you like


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

baseline6 said:


> from what i leanred it all depends on what kind of rideing you do. I tend to ride more park then all mtn. I have mine set to 18 in the front and -15 in the back. So i ride duck foot which is when you have feet pointing in the opposite directions. I have a friend who all about mtn rideing so he has his angles at 30 in the front and 10 in the back. Both of his feet point more down and i would think it helps his board carve how he prefers to carve. If you have a all mtn board then id recommend setting both bindings up at posotive angles. if your board is freestlye or park then id go duck foot. But this is just my opinion and ppl on here might tell you other wise but this is what ive come to understand on binding angles. i use to ride 15 in the front and 0 in the back but when ever i would ride switch the 0 angle in the front wouldnt let me get from edge to edge as well. look around the net there are a couple of guides that break down angles and what type of flex you get from diffrent setups. honestly though bro it all depends on prefence so next time your out there just take a screwdriver and play around with your bindings and see what you like


 ok, thanks for the advice


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

It's all prefrence go with what feels comfortable.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

laz167 said:


> It's all prefrence go with what feels comfortable.


+1. It's all about what feels best for you. Just experiment with the angles until you find something that feels right when you're riding. You can start ducked at 15* for each foot and then make small incremental adjustments until you find something that feels right.


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

I ride +21 +6

But I never ride the Park/Pipe


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

Trial and error. Whatever works for you. 

I ride +18 / -18


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

the reason for a "duck" stance is so if you are a freestyle rider, and people who ride in the park is that if you were to ride switch it isnt much different and is easier. If you were to have both feet positive in stance, riding switch would be almost impossible. My stance is 15 -15, this allows me to ride both ways with easy. It is personal preference to, some people will have 16 -14 stance. Its just what ever feels comfortable.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

ATOTony76 said:


> the reason for a "duck" stance is so if you are a freestyle rider, and people who ride in the park is that if you were to ride switch it isnt much different and is easier. If you were to have both feet positive in stance, riding switch would be almost impossible. My stance is 15 -15, this allows me to ride both ways with easy. It is personal preference to, some people will have 16 -14 stance. Its just what ever feels comfortable.


^Agreed... 15/-15 here as well.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

I started at a 15 / -15 then moved to a 17 / -17 and its the best stance I have ridden, great for park and all mountain. It is a process of trial and error everyone's preference is different


----------



## Incogneato (Nov 14, 2007)

ATOTony76 said:


> the reason for a "duck" stance is so if you are a freestyle rider, and people who ride in the park is that if you were to ride switch it isnt much different and is easier. If you were to have both feet positive in stance, riding switch would be almost impossible. My stance is 15 -15, this allows me to ride both ways with easy. It is personal preference to, some people will have 16 -14 stance. Its just what ever feels comfortable.


many pro and regular riders have and continue to ride switch with a positive angle on the back foot, including gigi ruf and terje.

and you can't get 16 or 14 degrees unless you are using est bindings, binding angles go in 3 degree increments


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Terje doesnt do a lot of switch riding really. Most of his lines are in his natural stance and when he is switch it's only for a short period after landing switch.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

Incogneato said:


> many pro and regular riders have and continue to ride switch with a positive angle on the back foot, including gigi ruf and terje.
> 
> and you can't get 16 or 14 degrees unless you are using est bindings, binding angles go in 3 degree increments


well whatever, just trying to make a point. And those riders who do have a positive angle on the back foot are a very rare find, and argue ably not near the top of the pro riders.


----------



## Incogneato (Nov 14, 2007)

are you serious? gigi and terje are not near the top of pro riders? (whatever that means). you are implying that their stance is what is supposedly holding them back? goofball.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

lol, not saying they aren't good riders at all, and i don't think their stances is holding them back, i just don't considered them in the realm of the worlds top riders.


----------



## BoardTheSnow73 (Apr 25, 2009)

ATOTony76 said:


> lol, not saying they aren't good riders at all, and i don't think their stances is holding them back, i just don't considered them in the realm of the worlds top riders.


Terje (apparently not one of the Worlds top rider's):


----------



## Incogneato (Nov 14, 2007)

ATOTony76 said:


> lol, not saying they aren't good riders at all, and i don't think their stances is holding them back, i just don't considered them in the realm of the worlds top riders.


thankfully, what you consider is irrelevant.


----------



## lopro (Oct 7, 2008)

ATOTony76 said:


> lol, not saying they aren't good riders at all, and i don't think their stances is holding them back, i just don't considered them in the realm of the worlds top riders.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

when i bought my new bindings i read the paperwork when i was board laugh and it said the normal stance is +15 -2. I'm still working on mine...


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

BoardTheSnow73 said:


> Terje (apparently not one of the Worlds top rider's):


just because he is on top of a huge mt, which i can admit, is pretty impressive and something i probably would never conceive of doing in the near future, doesn't make him the best. And he rides big MT, which explains his binding angles.


----------



## BoardTheSnow73 (Apr 25, 2009)

ATOTony76 said:


> just because he is on top of a huge mt, which i can admit, is pretty impressive and something i probably would never conceive of doing in the near future, doesn't make him the best. And he rides big MT, which explains his binding angles.


I actually won't argue with you. I know nothing of the who's who in professional ranks beyond a few people I have watched in 4 or 5 snowboarding videos. I just thought I'd give the man some props after watching that crazy run:thumbsup:


----------



## Woosenheimer (Nov 13, 2008)

ATOTony76 said:


> just because he is on top of a huge mt, which i can admit, is pretty impressive and something i probably would never conceive of doing in the near future, doesn't make him the best. And he rides big MT, which explains his binding angles.


You obviously dont follow pro snowboarding and don't have clue to what you are talking about. I dont even follow it but I know who Terje is. You should quit while you are behind. I'm guessing you are thinking "Burton only sponsors the most mediocre of snowboarders."

YouTube - Terje Haakonsen TAC
YouTube - Terje Haakonsen highlights from Snowscrapers 2009
YouTube - Terje Haakonsen NZ Powder


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

SnowboardSpaz said:


> when i bought my new bindings i read the paperwork when i was board laugh and it said the normal stance is +15 -2. I'm still working on mine...


Yea just take baby steps on tweaking your stance. It took me about a month this past season to get my stance down. I ride all park so mine is 15/-15 and as wide as it will go. I recommend having a wider stance too. It helps big time in the park and you won't look like a Gaper! :laugh:


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

Woosenheimer said:


> You obviously dont follow pro snowboarding and don't have clue to what you are talking about. I dont even follow it but I know who Terje is. You should quit while you are behind. I'm guessing you are thinking "Burton only sponsors the most mediocre of snowboarders."
> 
> YouTube - Terje Haakonsen TAC
> YouTube - Terje Haakonsen highlights from Snowscrapers 2009
> YouTube - Terje Haakonsen NZ Powder


Its all personal opinion, and no, Its not that i don't like him because he rides for Burton, i just think there is better.


----------

